# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  LiquidOneiro's General Lucid Dreaming workbook

## LiquidOneiro

Hi, I'm Liquid starting my workbook so I can track the progress of my recall!  :smiley: 

*1. Improve dream recall.*

*2. Set up dream goals.*
Goals for the month of March: Remember 1 dream every night(or 31 dreams), have 1 Lucid dream.

*3. Practice technique.*

*MILD: 
Focus on improving awareness.*
*Monday: Check awareness when;**I write anything down/I feel pain or discomfort/when I hear my name/I drink something*

*[X]*Did I fail to check if I was Dreaming on the first opportunity of the day for each?

----------


## LiquidOneiro

I failed to RC the first time I experienced my goals today. 

I will continue to set goals like these every day until I can RC on the first opportunity for each on the given day for an entire week. 

I continue of course to RC throughout the day, but I am using whether or not I remember to RC the first time I experience each one on the given day to see if my awareness is high enough to catch it without having to remind myself previously. I set my goals for the day when i wake up in the morning.

I remember only a fragment of 1 dream last night.

----------


## Matte87

Hey LiquidOneiro! 

Sorry for not noticing your thread earlier, this class is usually pretty dead unless a competition is up and running  :smiley: 

That's a great goal's list you've got there. If you want to get into the habit of RC'ing you can always set an alarm to sound every thirty minutes or so until you remember to do it on your own. 

Keep up with the DJ'ing and you'll see progress soon enough. Keep on trying and keep your motivation up!

Got any questions? Don't hesitate to ask  :smiley:

----------

